# Lavazza Reusable Coffee Pods



## crabman (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi

Have just been given a Lavazza coffee pod machine . The pods are A Modo Mio. Before I try it I am looking for a reusable stainless pod , any ideas where I can get one ? Thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

crabman said:


> Hi
> 
> Have just been given a Lavazza coffee pod machine . The pods are A Modo Mio. Before I try it I am looking for a reusable stainless pod , any ideas where I can get one ? Thanks.


Try searching your in country google for: reusable stainless A Modo Mio coffee capsules

You will find lots of hits and options


----------



## crabman (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Thanks for the reply . Plenty of Nespresso reusable pods but none in stainless for Lavazza . Its gone back . Will stick with portafilter. Just have to decide which machine.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

crabman said:


> Hi Thanks for the reply . Plenty of Nespresso reusable pods but none in stainless for Lavazza . Its gone back . Will stick with portafilter. Just have to decide which machine.


Really, I found quite a few in stainless steel using exactly that search? So it took you less than 7 hours to give the machine back...


----------



## crabman (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes it says the stainless steel pods can be used for Lavazza but not the mini machine. I contacted one of the manufactures and they only made for nespresso. If you see stainless pod for Lavazza could you let me know the details. And yes the machine has gone back.


----------

